# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  Whar are these?

## Daniel



----------


## BonnieLorraine

The one on the left is a Sygonium, and on the right is a Dieffenbachia, more commonly known as dumb cane because if you eat it your throat will swell shut >.>

----------


## Daniel

Oh wow thats not good. Is it safe for reptiles and amphibians?

----------


## BonnieLorraine

The dieffenbachia gets huge so I would probably avoid using it anyway. What is going in the tank and are they going to be eating the plants?

----------


## Daniel

These are for tree frogs or tree snake. Both cages are 3ft tall so i need a tall plant. Nothing that eats them. Are the outside of the plant toxic?

----------


## BonnieLorraine

No, only if ingested, just make sure the feeders can't eat the plants and pass it along.

----------

